# Peacheese!



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2012)

That's Peach and Cheese!

Up until now the only pellets I have used from Todd are the Pitmaster's Choice. Well I really like the PMC pellets but I wanted to try something different so this week I ordered an assortment from him. I was excited to try some cheese smoked with peach pellets. I really love the smell of the PMC smoke but let me tell you, The peach is wonderful! It is light and sweet! 

When I have smoked cheese with PMC before it was just a little strong for me and when I let the cheese rest it really had my whole house smelling really strong. I have the Peacheese resting right now and my house smells wonderful! 

Don't get me wrong I love the PMC on pork, beef and even chicken but was just a little much for me on cheese but i think I'm going to love this peach!

Now the hard part.....Yep the wait!

If you haven't tried the peach pellets from Todd, I think you should give them a try, from what I have smelled so far, they have to be Great!













102_0998.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 5, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2012)

Good Job Rookie!...Oops wait, your OTBS now...Oh well still some good lookin' Cheese. I will be trying some Peach on my next order. Thanks for the tip...JJ


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 6, 2012)

In a couple weeks when the temp drops a little more here up north I'm gonna Doyle first cheese. 


David


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2012)

Dave 

Peach is good and will give you a nice smoke.

For something different mix apple and pecan next time - great flavor profile


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dave
> 
> Peach is good and will give you a nice smoke.
> 
> For something different mix apple and pecan next time - great flavor profile


Oh Thanks, now I have to buy more pellets!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2012)

I know a guy that can help with that


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I know a guy that can help with that


Hmmm...I might need to get his name!

I just vac/sealed all of it and I had to give it a try...even though it was just smoked last night it is really good! Not near as strong as the PMC. I think it is going to be awesome in a few weeks and even better in a few months. I have about 12# of cheese in my fridge right now, I wanted to get a lot so it will have more time to age, this should last me awhile and will just get better and better. Now if I can remember to not wait until I run out to do some more!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Good Job Rookie!...Oops wait, your OTBS now...Oh well still some good lookin' Cheese. I will be trying some Peach on my next order. Thanks for the tip...JJ


Rookie??? I just tied Gary in points!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds really good and looks great! Can't readily find peach here so I'm going to be placing an order with Todd after we're done with all the hunting.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 8, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Sounds really good and looks great! Can't readily find peach here so I'm going to be placing an order with Todd after we're done with all the hunting.


Thanks Alesia!

Hey Dave, that should be worth 3 cents, dontcha think?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2012)

_  that should be worth 3 cents, dontcha think?_

Morning Dave..... Yes it should.....   You are even or ahead now.....   Peach just went into the "to buy from Todd list".....


----------



## driedstick (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice I will have to try some


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Rookie??? I just tied Gary in points!!!


I gave up on the points thing a long time ago - you go Dave 

Jimmy will tell you I can't cook anyhow


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

With Gary on points.

Its the pics that count.

Nice cheese neighbor


----------



## alelover (Oct 9, 2012)

I like peach also. I have used Todd's peach dust on cheese and it is awesome. I like alder and maple on cheese also.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 9, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> _  that should be worth 3 cents, dontcha think?_
> 
> Morning Dave..... Yes it should.....   You are even or ahead now.....   Peach just went into the "to buy from Todd list".....


I'll be in debt for awhile but I'm working on it!


Scarbelly said:


> I gave up on the points thing a long time ago - you go Dave
> 
> Jimmy will tell you I can't cook anyhow


Yea I don't put much stock in the points either, I was just messing with JJ!


nepas said:


> With Gary on points.
> 
> Its the pics that count.
> 
> Nice cheese neighbor


Thanks neighbor!


----------



## ddt79 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow Peach sounds like it will be wonderful.  I've been a Cherry man, but I think it's time for me to branch out.  I was thinking about mixing Apple and Pecan on my next run.  TY Scarbelly for the feedback on that flavor profile!


----------

